# Where cheap whey protein?



## TUNAMASTER (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi guys, where can i get whey protein from ? (not internet), have been using pro-mass but at am uni and mega skint. How much does it cost ? should i make my own carb/protein mix or just down the whey?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Can you not get of the internet at all mate because you can save yourself a fortune with unflavoured whey at about £33 per 5kg tub.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

robdog said:


> Can you not get of the internet at all mate because you can save yourself a fortune with unflavoured whey at about £33 per 5kg tub.


where is that to rob?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I use www.monstersupplements.com They have the BEST customer service of any company I have ever bought from, alsop they allways get your stuff there the next day.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

megatron said:


> I use www.monstersupplements.com They have the BEST customer service of any company I have ever bought from, alsop they allways get your stuff there the next day.


bump for that, they are IMO the best.always get mine next day, if you order before 2pm. very competitive pricing, if they dont have stock they phone you immediately to arrange a substitute..


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> where is that to rob?


Wheyconsortium mate.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

robdog said:


> Wheyconsortium mate.


just got some whey protein isolate, nice one.


----------



## Malakor (Feb 28, 2005)

Good link if you're a bit strapped for cash:

http://www.eis2win.com/gen/nutrition_makeshake130104.aspx


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i'm in the same position as tunamaster so would be great if there's any place to but whey protein cheaply not ion the internet.

At the moment i kinda make my own, milk powder, weight gain powder, 1/2 to 3/4 milk (the blue top milk) and 1/2 to 1/4 water (for faster absorption), a bit of glucose. With my large mug, it's about 28-30 grams of protein, 55-60 grams carbs, 16-18 grams fat


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Why dont you check out www.wheyconsortium.co.uk. Im sure steve will let you send cash in the post and you aint gonna beat 33 quid for 5 kilo of whey anywhere.


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

Malakor said:


> Good link if you're a bit strapped for cash:
> 
> http://www.eis2win.com/gen/nutrition_makeshake130104.aspx


Thanks for that link, i havnt started weights yet as im so skint havnt been able to buy whey powder.

Would any of them be good enough to have after training?

Thanks


----------



## Malakor (Feb 28, 2005)

JohnyLee said:


> Thanks for that link, i havnt started weights yet as im so skint havnt been able to buy whey powder.
> 
> Would any of them be good enough to have after training?
> 
> Thanks


I definitely use the shake myself - out here I'm in the strange position of where the necessary foods and supps. are bloody expensive, but the steroids are dirt cheap! The milk powder is 20% whey and 80% casein so you kind of have a short/long acting mixture. If you think casein doesn't cut it, check out the following link:

http://content.karger.com/produktedb/produkte.asp?typ=fulltext&file=anm44021

I think you could have them after training, but an hour or two before would be ok as they will be in your system during and after the workout. Just make sure you get a protein heavy meal an hour or so after though.


----------

